# The Life of Perseus



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have decided to make a journal for my new boy, Perseus! He's a dragonscale, and only a few month old guessing from how small he is. He was super active at the store, which drew me to him immediately! His neighbor was a gorgeous delta with a MASSIVE tumor on it's head. I've never seen anything like it. The strange thing was that the tumor betta was just as active as Perseus was! My Petco is usually wonderful at taking care of their bettas, not to mention they have some of the most beautiful bettas one could ever see, so I wasn't surprised a handsome guy like Perseus was sitting around. When I got him home, I discovered he hated Sushi. He doesn't mind Lux to much, but he HATES Sushi! He just flares and flares and then Sushi just looks at him as if saying "You dumb boy!" lol! It takes him a bit longer to eat than the others. I'm not sure what Petco fed him, but he was a bit nervous and definitely not used to what I'm feeding him. He's just been spitting it out, then eating it, spitting it out, eating it. I think he just needs more time. I don't really have a strong connection with him yet. It was how I felt with the babies, but now, I can't imagine being without them! So I know him and I will eventually grow strong. His colors though, oh my goodness! They're so bright! They wont turnout that bright on my camera for some reason, but they're super bright and vibrant! He's just beautiful! As I said, he seems very young, so I'm pretty sure he will grow up quite a bit more. Tutankhamun was his size when I got him and now he's huge! Anyways, I hope you guys will enjoy watching him grow up with me! Expect lots and lots of pictures! 








(My crap computer wouldn't load the rest of the photos!)


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

He is absolutely gorgeous, reminds me of my boy Mert for some reason, especially with the whole flaring-all-the-time thing... I am really looking forward to more updates and pictures, your journals are awesome.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello guys! Sorry, haven't been able to talk about Perseus for a bit, been dealing with stressing about Sushi's mystery thing going on, but now we have time! 

Perseus has been doing absolutely amazing! He and I have bonded quite well, actually. He's eating really good too! Which I'm super excited and happy about, because when I got him, he kept spitting his food out a million times, but he isn't doing that anymore! He's been settling in quite nicely! I'm still having some trouble with the tank lights. Trying to look up ways home how to dim it down or fog up to sides. Whenever I have it on, he just attacks to tank because he keeps seeing himself. Sushi's light lights his tank up a bit, but I still want some light in there. Maybe I'll have to just get some background and tape it to the sides. Sorry this isn't a huge entry. I've just been paying all of my attention to Sushi because of what's going on. Don't worry Perseus, sweetheart. I didn't forget about you. <3 
I'm going to do another entry pretty soon and it will be a whole lot better! I just have quite a bit going on! But until then, enjoy some pictures!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Came home from dinner and discovered this! A bubble nest! Woohooo!!!! Awww Perseus, it looks beautiful. :') Fantastic job my love! Decided to leave Perseus's tank lights on. He's been flaring at himself, and doing some odd dance that's strangely quite adorable, lol. I'm hoping he will stop after a couple days, or until I can put some darker decor in his tank. He's been here for about a week and still hates Sushi, lol! He doesn't pay attention to Lux, unless I put the divider in between his tank and Sushi's so he can't see her, THEN he goes over and flares at Lux, which she doesn't mind a whole lot, she's just looks at him, and swims off lol! So I've ran out of pellets! I'm trying to decide what kinds to get next, since I finally finished the bottle after having it for 2 years! They don't make the food anymore, well that's what I'm guessing, since I can't find it online or in stores. The other bettas aren't picky. As long as they're getting fed, they're happy. But Perseus on the other had, is quite picky! He spits out brineshrimp, but eats it after realizing that I wont give in to his cute wittle face and his cute little eyes a- NO. I mustn't let his cuteness get to me! Lol! The food I have for them right now, sucks. I guess they're sinking pellets. It's that Aqueon pellets that comes with new tanks. They're horrible. They absorb water so fast and just sink. My bettas are fast enough so I'm literally having to go through so much pellets because they keep sinking, which means more work and getting them out. Perseus is good about catching them, the others however, ehh not so much. I guess they could be considered sinking pellets? It doesn't say it on the package. Oh well, they need better food than that anyways. I also need more bloodworms as well. Perseus goes nuts for those! That was pretty much the only thing he would accept when I first came home. I was thinking something from Omega One, pellet wise that is. Everyone seems to recommend their products, not to mention Sushi goes crazy for their freeze dried brine shrimp. I just don't understand why Perseus doesn't like it. He just spits it out! Then eats it after staring me down, probably trying to mind control me into giving him something else lol. He's definitely a sweetheart, that's for sure! Him and I have grown a lot closer! He's just such a sweetie! It's so adorable at night time, he snuggles himself in the silk plants and sleeps on the leaves, it's so cute! <3 I really hope he stops flaring at himself over the next couple of days. He just gets so wound up, it's freaky sometimes. Oh Perseus, it's okay sweetheart. <3 

Here are a load of photos for you all to enjoy!


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Omg he's SO SO CUTE!
Thinking of starting a journal myself... I keep seeing so many pop up it's making me want one! Lol thx for the inspiration! (Also I LOVE the flaring pic! The flaring pic I have of Darcy is kinda blurry  XD)


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

My computer literally crashed and deleted my WHOLE entry. If only you all knew how much I truly hate this computer, oh my. I want to run it over with a tank. Then blow it up, and stomp on it's remains. Thanks Apple. (not.) Also, my "o" key is use less, so I have to press it down for it to work. GAAAH! Anywaaays Hello! Sweet Perseus has been doing awesome! He's eating so good! He loves the new food! Also, I he built a bubblenest, which I showed in the last entry, and he built it so much bigger! His bubble nests are huge in height, not so much length and width, but I felt so bad because I had to destroy it to clean his tank a bit! But he immediately built another one, lol! Man, he would be such an awesome betta to breed. I moved around some of his decor so that some of the plants are covering the light a bit, and now, he isn't flaring at himself! He can see just fine, not to bright, but not to dark either. It's perfect! He doesn't pay to much attention to Lux anymore, he doesn't really give a flying crap about her, but Sushi is a different story, lmao. He *hates* her, he spends so much time just flaring at her, it's quite ridiculous, but also pretty cute! He's grown to be such a sweetie! Following my finger everywhere, swimming up to greet me when I come over to see him, he's just adorable. <3 He doesn't exactly have a heater just yet (please don't cyber attack me, LOL.) I'm getting him one very soon! I just do not have the money right now. But he seems to be one very active betta for a betta that's in cold water, and I mean CRAZY active. Maybe it's because his tank is right up against Sushi's and her tank heats his a bit? I don't know, but I am super excited to get him one! Also not filter, but have been changing a cup of water a day, and also preforming poop clean ups, so he is okay. The reason for no filter is because the filter that came with his tank is ENORMOUS. I'm not even joking. It's so big! But it's also a pretty crappy one, it has a suction cup but never stays upright, it always slants. Also, I just had to tape the sides of the tank because the lid always pops off and dumps into the water with the slightest movement, and it's getting on my nerves, so I'm going to order a heater and filter very soon! But he is doing amazing right now, so please do not worry.  Also, can I just rant about something? So, I'm in online school, and once every 2 weeks, I meet my teacher for an hour at the school building. My appointment is at 10:00 a.m. and there are these 2 girls (friends) that go in after me together. I kid you not, I have done NOTHING to these brats, but each time I come out of my appointment, they give me such nasty looks! Why do girls do this? Does it have to be a competition? Why are you so jealous? "Wow Bettaloveee, self conceited much?" Why in the hell else would you be mean to another female for NO REASON? Because you're effing jealous of something. It only makes sense. Girls see other girls as a threat 90% of the time. Because of their looks? Most likely. If you're mean to another girl for no damn reason, you're jealous of something. Sign. Not a huge entry, but to make up for it, here are some photos! And a lot of them!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello all! Sorry about not updating for a while, been a bit busy, I've barely had enough time to update Sushi's! 

So, as some of you know, I purchased some ghost shrimp a couple days ago for Sushi's 10 gallon, but she kept trying to eat them, so I put them with Lux, and swapped her and Perseus' tank so she and the shrimp could have more space. Well, Perseus wasn't at all happy and Lux started attacking the shrimp. So I swapped them again and ghost shrimp are by themselves now. 







I did although keep the rocks in Perseus' tank. I gave Lux the white sand and Perseus the rocks and it looks pretty great! I had some plants in there that weren't silk, and man was he mad! Kept attacking them! So, I put his silks back in and he's enjoying them much more now. I've kept a paper between his and Sushi's tank, just so that he can't see her, because he starts attacking the tank glass everytime I take down the paper, it's insane. He literally starts attacking the glass at her so violently! I left the paper between him and Lux down because he doesn't mind her a whole lot, it's just Sushi that he cannot stand, lol. 







He hasn't built anymore bubble nests, which makes me sad because I enjoyed looking at them, I think maybe it's because I put a paper between him and Sushi? So he can't see her? Maybe he was building the nests because of her. Oh well, I hope he blows them again, they were pretty awesome, if I must say!







So, I've been thinking of a way to get all of my tanks not look so scattered and tacky. As of right now, I'm going to have 2 10 gallons on either side of my dresser, so that I can split it between 3 bettas in each tank, which would give them each just over 3 gallons to themselves, and then buy the Ghosts' a 5 gallon to themselves and setting it in between the 2 10 gallons, because they're in a tiny 1 gallon, which I've read it fine, but they deserve better. Everyone does. I was thinking of getting 2 more bettas, then if I split up the 10 gallons into 4 in each, each betta would have 2.5 gallons to themselves, maybe not. I'm not sure yet. My mom on I have been watching Sherlock Holmes on netflix and she goes "You should get 2 more bettas and name them Sherlock and Watson, or name on "Benefish Cumberbatch" and then she goes Oh Oh! How about "Bettafish Cumberbatch? Lol, oh jeez. I'm just not sure how to filter and heat a divided 10 gallon. Sigh. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there. 







All in all, Perseus is great! I was worried at first with him because I was reading that people tend to avoid big finned bettas because they bit their fins when they're stressed? I know they bite their fins when stressed, just didn't know that's the reason why people don't get them. But so far, his fins are still flowy, beautiful, an majestic. I've been worried that I haven't been feeding him enough, because of how small he is (because he's so young) but I've been feeding him the same amount of food as I have with the others, but I still bumped up everyone to 1 more pellet, which is 6 pellets a day. 2 in morning, 2 in afternoon, 2 at night. I'm always concerned that I'm not feeding them enough. Some members feed their bettas 6 pellets per feeding, some feed their bettas 3 pellets a day, how much!? Gaah. 
On a better note, I am excited to get another 10 gallon to divide up. I think Perseus will love it! Having a heater (No, he has not heater, do not cyber slap me, I don't have the money, and Sushi's tank helps keep it a little warm) the main reason I want a job is because I want all this fish stuff, lol. 







Oh jeez, could you guy imagine if I bred Perseus? He would make BEAUTIFUL babies. I thought about it, but I wouldn't know what to do with all of those babies. I don't even know anything about breeding. Seriously, pair him up with one of those gorgeous females with the pure white bodies and the purple fins? Oh man, those would be some pretty babies. But how many babies would I have? I heard you have to cull some and what not, man. I'm not going breed him, not anytime soon anyways, not until I've moved out maybe. Anywhooo that's about it! Again, apologies for writing late, been busy! I'm going to update on Sushi tonight, got quite a bit to update on. Thank you for reading guys! Perseus says thanks!


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I really like the name Bettafish Cumberbatch. When I read that part, I was imaging a betta fish wearing a slightly too large of a trench coat. He would share a tank with the ghost shrimp. Suddenly he would find one of the ghost shrimp molts and believe that it was a homicide. He would be flaring at the still alive ghost shrimp in his tank as if to say "Get out, I need to go to my mind palace". I'm sure that Bettafish Cumberpatch isn't a real fish but it was really nice imagining it. I enjoy the show too but I haven't watched it in a while.  

As for the food, I think it depends on the size/type/brand of the food. Whether its pellets or flakes, frozen or freeze-dried. Some pellets come in .50 mm, others come in 1mm. I believe the important things to remember is to feed your bettas a varied diet and watch for signs of bloating. If you see signs of bloating, then yo know that you should probably cut back a little. Personally, I will feed my bettas three Betta Buffet bettas twice a day.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Fishingforcats said:


> I really like the name Bettafish Cumberbatch. When I read that part, I was imaging a betta fish wearing a slightly too large of a trench coat. He would share a tank with the ghost shrimp. Suddenly he would find one of the ghost shrimp molts and believe that it was a homicide. He would be flaring at the still alive ghost shrimp in his tank as if to say "Get out, I need to go to my mind palace". I'm sure that Bettafish Cumberpatch isn't a real fish but it was really nice imagining it. I enjoy the show too but I haven't watched it in a while.
> 
> As for the food, I think it depends on the size/type/brand of the food. Whether its pellets or flakes, frozen or freeze-dried. Some pellets come in .50 mm, others come in 1mm. I believe the important things to remember is to feed your bettas a varied diet and watch for signs of bloating. If you see signs of bloating, then yo know that you should probably cut back a little. Personally, I will feed my bettas three Betta Buffet bettas twice a day.


Lol! That gave me a good laugh. 

I feed mine Betta Buffet as well! They seem to really love it, some pieces are rather large, so maybe 6 a day is alright.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Edit: Just came home and saw Perseus had built a bubblenest! I don't know if he built it while I was gone or if it was already built, but who cares!? Woohoo!


----------

